# T/C White mountain carbine ?



## jpa

Hello, I have had a T/C White Mountain Carbine for quite a few years. Embarassingly enough, I have never taken ML too seriously so I never really completly figured the ins and outs of it. I was shooting it the other day and I realized that I don't really even know how much powder I should be using. So if anyone could give me the basics I would appreciate it. Here is some info on what I am planning on using:

50 cal White Mountain Carbine, open sights
Pyrodex powder
#11 percussion caps
Pre-lubricated .50 cal maxi-hunter bullets (385 grs)

Any help would be appreciated. Especially how much powder is ok. I am also wondering if anyone else uses this type of gun, and if so what are you doing. 
Thanks
Jason


----------



## mparks

About 90 grains of R/S Pyrodex by volume is what most guys like with the T/Cs. You would be ok from 80-100gr if you want to experiment further. You should really download the manual from the T/C website so you get the info straight from T/C. They include load data.


----------



## Lindsey

Get a copy of T/C's manual; Shooting Thompson/Center Black Powder Guns.
This manual includes loading info for the White Mountain model. 
I don't see this manual or information for the White Mountain Carbine listed on T/C's site but they might be able to send you a copy of the pertinant pages if you call and ask. Somebody on this site might have a copy you could borrow or buy too.
My T/C manual, copywrite 1987, suggests loads from 80g to a maximum of 100 g of 2F black powder for the White Mountain shooting the 50 cal. Maxi-Hunter or Maxi-Ball.
The manual says on page 33 "The shooter is instructed to start with the lightest load listed. As you become more familiar with the firearm, increase your charges gradually until you reach the best performing load (most accurate). In all instances the most accurate load will be found approximately half-way through our loading chart. ....... Your optimim load will be at or near this point. *NEVER EXCEED THE MAXIMUM CHARGE LISTED*."
I would shoot a 3-shot group at 50 or 75 yards with 80 grains 2F, wiping between each shot, and then repeat at 85g, 90g, 95g and 100g, and see which gives the best group. If you find the groups opening up unacceptably large as you increase powder, then you can stop the trial and use the lighter load that gave acceptable accuracy. 
Don't worry about hitting the bullseye when shooting groups, just hold the same point of aim for each shot in the group. You can adjust the sights to bring the group on target after you find the best load.

Remember, load Pyrodex by equivalant blackpowder volume, not by weight. Again, quoting from my T/C manual on page 11; "In accordance with the manufacturer's instructions, Pyrodex relates closely to Black Powder on a volume to volume basis (not weight of charge). In other words, a scoop type measure set to dispense 70 grains of Black Powder will dispense 56 grains of Pyrodex (Pyrodex is bulkier). This lighter charge weight of Pyrodex will fill the measure and provide a charge which is ballistically similar to 70 grains of Black Powder of appropriate granulation"

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## Capnhook

Have any of you ever shot a saboted bullet out of a White Mountain?


----------



## Rootsy

I've owned a 50 cal white mountain for a couple of decades now and I think I've shot just about everything out of it... sabots, prb, maxi's of all kinds...It prefers maxi's over sabots. I spent a long time trying sabots and bullets... best I came up with was the Hornady green sabot and the 44 cal XTP with 90 grains of pyrodex FFg. I have not dinked much with the new fangled power belts and what not so I have no experience there.

Never have gotten my gun to print tightly. Best is a couple of inches at 75 yards or so with the 385 buffalo bullet. 

She's pretty much retired now (I cannot part with it, it was a birthday gift as a teenager) as I am putting together a long barreled Lyman Great Plains percussion kit to use as a primary hunting and plinking front stuffer.


----------



## Capnhook

Rootsy, Thanks for the info. Mine was a present too. It'll be in the cabinet till the end. Sweet little rifle. I may have to try some Powerbelts just to see. Capnhook


----------



## augustus0603

I got mine about 18 years ago. I love it and still take it out occasionally. 

I got mine to shoot a 2" group at 75 yards with 90 grains of Pyrodex and green Knight sabots. The Knight sabots were the only ones I could get consistent groups with. I still have a box of them, I haven't been able to find them in years.


----------



## freshwater drum

i have a t/c white mtn carbine in .54 cal it shoots the 348 gr powerbelts pretty good with 90 grs of 777 loose powder. ever since i got the omega though this has been the loner muzzleloder. kinda sad isn't it??


----------



## sticknstring

I have a t/c white mountain carbine 54 cal. I'm curious as to what twist you guys have. mine is a 1:48 but my friend has the 50 cal in 1:24 and is shooting t/c maxi balls 90 grains 2f goex 2inch consistent groups benched at 100yds


----------



## jpa

Thanks all for the info. I did go to T/C's website, and like someone mentioned they do not have a copy of the manual posted. I bought the gun new years ago, and I imagine the manual is at my parents house somewhere. The other day I found the box, but unfortunately the book wasn't in there. Anyhow, every year I think about getting a different ML, but after I shoot it I decide that I still like to use the one I have. It is hard to not use a scoop though. Thanks again.


----------



## Lindsey

You can put a scope on the T/C White Mountain. 
At one time T/C made a great system of adapters and mounts to mount scopes on their round barrelled and octagonal barrelled sidelock guns. One section of the mount was spring loaded so the scope could be removed from the barrel when the barrel was being cleaned. The system works great. I've had it on my New Englander for years and never had scope zero move. Numerich Arms still has the system for sale: http://www.e-gunparts.com/DisplayAd.asp?chrProductSKU=767360&chrSuperSKU=&MC=
I've seen the various parts of the system for sale at swaps and on Ebay over the years. 

There are other scope mounts available from the aftermarket. Here is one that let's you keep your iron sights: http://www.wideviewscopemount.com/cgi-bin/ecommerce/ac/agora.cgi?p_id=00041

I've seen other systems that would fit a weaver style base on T/C barrels. A weaver style base and quick release rings would be a nice set up. The scope would mount lower than with the T/C system, would look better, and would still let the scope be removed for barrel cleaning.

Do some web-browsing if you want to scope your T/C White Mountain.


----------



## Cooner

Mine shoots 385gr. maxihunters w/80grs of 3f the best. I've tried all the other options & this works best for me.I also have an accrashot ignition system on it so I can use small rifle primers instead of #11's. Good luck finding the accrashots though. Seem to be hard to find. I have a 1:48 twist. I've talked to T/C over the phone & they said mine shoots maxiballs or maxihunters the best & to stay away from the sabots due to the slower twist.Hope this helps ya.


----------

